# Anybody living with severe burns/skin grafts?



## Aunty E

Last week my brother's three year old little girl climbed into a bath and was scalded - obviously her mum feels awful that she turned her back for a second, but apparently this sort of injury happens once a day in the UK. 

Poor Hollie has 11% burns and has had to have skin grafts on her feet. She's burnt on her bottom, legs, feet, arm and face from the splashes. Obviously there is the possibility of further surgery and treatment in the long-term. It would be great to hear from someone who has been through this or is going through this. Also, if there are any support groups who can offer counselling and advice.


----------



## velvetina

Oh bless her, I don't have any experience as such but you ould try The Burns Support Foundation. I hope all goes well for her hun. x


----------



## jennie-jack

my bil's neice did this, her brother put her in a bath and she burnt her feet realy bad.

she had skin grafts when she was nearly 4 and all went great, once the healing was over she had to put cream ont hem but she is 11 now and is fine. she walks great so that isnt a problem.


----------



## Aunty E

Thanks, it's really reassuring to hear that! Hollie was discharged today, so we're really pleased :)


----------



## MrsRabbit

Poor bug. DS recently went into the bathroom on his own and turned on only the hot water all the way. I'm so glad I went in there when I did and I was so upset. It could have ended much differently than time out.

I hope your niece recovers quickly.


----------



## Midnight-blue

Hi, I hope hollie makes a speedy recovery. Eleanor fell off a sofa (When she was 1) her hand landed in a cup-a-soup at a friends house her hand and forearm were badly burnt. She had lots of hospital visits and skin grafts and used creams on a regular basis along with massage and physio. Ella's injury is now hardly visable and to anyone else cant find it unless it is pointed out to them. Hopefully as hollie is only young her body will do what it needs to, to make a fully recovery. What I will say is that it is really really important once wounds start to weap or release any fluid and scab over is to leave them well alone it is the bodys way of treating the injurys and this is a massive part of Eleanors recovery. Ella saw a burns specialist who was fantastic and everything he said made sense.

My thoughts are with you and hollies family x


----------



## jchaney85

I have skin grafts on my leg I got ran over by a car and was under the car and the exhaust gave me 3rd degree burns its still noticable well to me Dh says he doesnt even notice it. I believe since she is so young that the scars wont bother her. I hope everything goes ok for her I'd advise seeing a plastic surgen for the graft I didnt have one but was told they could of done a better job.


----------

